# Probiotic use AFTER Rifaximon 1200 mg/day



## Guest (Aug 2, 2007)

Hi- I have just been given a prescription for rifaximin, 1200 mg/day for 10 days. I assume that this antibiotic knocks out both good AND bad bacteria in the small intestine, so I'd better take some probiotics after finishing the course of rifaximin. Has anyone had any good or bad experiences with specific probiotics? My doctor recommended activa yogurt to replenish the good bacteria; however, yogurt can have a negative affect on my IBS symptoms (which should, ideally be helped by the anti-bio anyway!)Does anyone know of any other over-the-counter probiotcs to work in tandem with the rifaximin course?Thanks!


----------



## 17908 (Oct 18, 2006)

This is probably way too late for you.I've tried MANY probiotics, and I've also done 3 different 20 day courses of rifaximin (1200 mg/day). After the last 2 rifaximin courses I took Align. It is the only probiotic that I THINK has a positive affect for me. However, I don't know that probiotics truly to anything. The human body is designed to naturally aquire the proper "good" bacteria through exposure to all kinds of stuff. Activa yogurt is just a markting campaign, in my opinion.


----------

